
Does your startup use MSFT technology? - bootload

======
bootload
_'... One thing that causes me more alarm, is that I see a lot of startups
using MSFT technology these days. See, startups give you early warnings on
trends of what people use. Something is going here. Startups are the early
warning signs of on-coming floods. ...'_

Added this after reading this article
(<http://marcf.blogspot.com/2007/05/microsofts-long-demise.html> ) from this
thread (<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=214250> )

I thought the costs alone would have made this prohibitive? Unless of course
your idea involves MS apps.

~~~
nostrademons
I'm not seeing it, unless your app _has to_ use Microsoft software (eg. shell
extensions, Winsock LSPs, IE toolbars). The small college-kids-in-a-garage
startups I know tend to use Python or Ruby (or occasionally PHP). The better-
funded enterprise startups tend to use Java. Once in a while you'll see
someone using .NET, but it's usually because they _need_ to do a desktop
client.

~~~
bootload
_'... small college-kids-in-a-garage startups I know tend to use Python or
Ruby (or occasionally PHP). The better-funded enterprise startups tend to use
Java ...'_

Thats pretty much what I would have thought. Though I did run across a post
here where someone wanted to work with an exclusive MS toolset. Seems using MS
tools these days is a bit like trying to find people who remember "Get Smart"
- you just get blank stares.

~~~
gibsonf1
" _who remember "Get Smart"_ "

That was a seriously funny show!

------
SwellJoe
I haven't seen a web application built with Microsoft tools since the first
boom. But, I'm probably just not hanging out with the folks that think that
way. They must exist...right?

It just seems so counter-productive. The tools in the Open Source world are
just so much better, and so much more widely varied. One of my consulting gigs
involved lots of MS ware (desktop apps) a couple of years ago, and I was able
to look at all of the development tools via MSDN. I just don't get the mindset
that leads to Visual Studio and .Net and such.

------
sbraford
That one web-based MS-Word knockoff startup used ASP.Net (no offense intended,
they were the best in the space) - eventually they were bought by Google.
MySpace also uses "MSFT technology".

I'm personally not one to hate. If you can get your rocks off on MS tech, then
so be it. FeedBurner rocks some incredible stuff out in Java, in amazing time.

I personally wouldn't start something in anything but RoR or Python these
days.

------
gibsonf1
Not our startup.

